# OMG *do not delete*



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

hi girls, 
i dont know where else to post this so i thought i would do it here,
something terrible happened to me on saturday........

i was in cafe rialto (in leicester) with my brother having a latte whilst my brother had a tea,
we were having a long conversation about eggsharing, (i was tlkin, he was listenin)
partway through the conversation my brother hid his head behind the menu and told me that a lady at the other end of the cafe was waving at me.
so i grabbed the menu and took a sneaky look, he was right, there WAS a lady waving at me.
i've never seen this woman in my life.
we ordered another drink and sat back down, sudenly the lady appeared right next to me and said...
"i'm really sorry m'duck but you look exactly like my daughter, ive been watching you and even your characteristics are the same, the thing is my daughter was killed in freak accident whilst on holiday abroad and i never got to say goodbye."
i thought this lady was really strange and i didn't know what to say to her,....
she carried on to say " when i leave can you please say goddbye mum to me and wave? i will feel like i have said goodbye to my daughter and be able to move on then"
i felt really uncomfortable, i said ok to her and she walked away.
as i was just descussing this wierd 'happening' with my brother the lady stood near the door and shouted "goodbye love" and was waving at me.
people were starting to look at me so i waved and shouted "goodbye mum"

we were ready to leave so i went to pay for our drinks, i was charged £14.75!!!
i asked how 2 cups of tea and 2 latte's could cost that, i was told...
your mum said you were paying her tab too.
i told him it wasn't my mum, he said "i saw you talking to her and you said bye mum to her"
i had no choice but to pay her bill! i was fumin.

as we were walking towards top shop we saw this lady again!
i was soooo angry, i went up to her and shouted, i asked her why she did what she did  and i told her she was sick to use her daughter's memory like that!

she said "i dont have a daughter" and she punched me! i didn't expect it! i fell over and she went to run off.
all i could do was grab her leg, and pull it as hard as i could......


i stayed there for ages pulling her leg, just like i am pulling yours  




sorry, my brother told me this and i really believed him  

love maz xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your a wicked girl!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, I was gripped!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

u rotton sod u got me there !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

hehehehehehehe

did you all sit open mouthed?  

i did when my brother told me it, i cant believe he told it me with a straight face!

love maz xxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

My mouth was wide open as i read the whole thing!
You rotter.
First i felt like crying for the lady,
Then i felt angry and wanted to shout at her,
and then i was laughing!
And they say IVF is a rollercoaster of emotions! 
Tell your brother 'nice one'
love
Prue.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Totally got me !!!! Just call me Miss Gullible


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

call me miss gullible too iwas nearly crying for you hun lol


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

omg you got me going there to i really belived it 

i loved it   

lea-Anne xxx


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant!  You totally got me


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Gawd Almighty you really really had me going then!  I was almost tearing my hair out when I read she punched you!  Till I got till the next sentence!!!!     Your bro has a wicked sense of humour!  Love it, gonna try that one out on a few of my friends!  he he he he he he


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

ooooooh ya got me there too!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

And to think i was feeling sorry for you!   

You totally had me going, rotton sod!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

mwahahahahaha <gives big evil laugh and disapears in cloud of smoke>


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I nearly cried! 

xx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hilarious


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Holy Moly woman you had me too    What a gullible lot we are  

Martine xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

That was so funny - you had my attention through every detail then! .

I was there thinking OMG fair play for the bare face nerve of the woman, but couldn't believe she had the nerve! I'd have fallen for it hook line and sinker.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

OHHHH you rotter! And there I was getting panicked about crazy locals!
Lizi.x (Leicestershire lass!)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i was just looking through some old posts and i thought id bump this one up its a good read


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats a corker


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

hehehe   

I know this story although mine is a bit different, takes place in a supermarket, same ending though   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

i'd totally forgot i posted this


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thats why it says Do not delete ( its too funny! )


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Brilliant


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i was ready to punch the woman back  
thats so funny, i would not be able to keep a straight face to pass that on!


----------

